# Detector de tension 110V ó 220V



## pilkinsur0 (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola a todos, queria hacerles una consulta: Necesito hacer un detector automatico de tension que cuando detecte que hay 110V en la entrada me active una salida (por ejemplo para comandar un rele) y cuando detecte que hay 220v EN LA MISMA ENTRADA me active otra salida y asi poder manejar otro rele.
Les cuento que lo quier hacer para un cargador de baterias de automovil; lo que pasa es que quiero utilizar un trafo que tenga primario de 220 y 110 ya que en donde lo voy a usar pueden haber las dos tensiones y no quiero utilizar una llave para seleccionar una u otra por si me olvido.
Espero respuestas y gracias de antemano


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2010)

Te comprás un relé con una bobina de  220V y si llegara a haber 110V a la entrada no se activa 
Es la más simple y bruta que se me ocurre. Hay otras más "elegantes", pero más complicadas. Eso sí, el relé de 220V no es muy barato que digamos...

Pregunta: ¿Podés usar un trafo auxiliar (de poca potencia)? ¿O tenés posibilidad de un devanado extra (de poca potencia también) en el trafo original?

Saludos


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola. No se me habia ocurrido la del rele... creo que es la solucion mas sencilla; GRACIAS .
En cuanto al trafo, todavia no lo compre, tengo las dos opciones como vos decis: o un trafo de 220/12 o un trafo de 220-110/12 con punto medio en el primario.
Si tenes alguna acotacion de las opciones mas "elegantes" me gustaria oirlas, asi puedo hacer al sistema mas seguro y confiable: por ejemplo, uno de los problemas que se me ocurren ahora es que si la tension crece pero no llega a los 220 el rele se activaria, y no tendria los 12 volt que necesito para cargar la bateria a la salida.
Igualmente sigo pensando soluciones.
Gracias


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 28, 2010)

Un circuíto como éste podría servirte (el trafo es de 220/12+12). Tienes que tener en cuenta que la activación del relé no es instantánea, así que tienes que tomar las precauciones para evitar que al circuíto le lleguen los 24V cuando recién lo conectas a los 220V.


----------



## Electronec (May 1, 2010)

He destripado unas puntas de prueba viejas que tenia en el trabajo, con el fin de intentar ayudarte y de satisfacer tambien, dicho sea de paso, la curiosidad por saber como funciona esta versátil herramienta:

Comprueba tensiones entre 6V, 12V y 24V AC/DC y entre 80V, 120V, 220V y 380V. AC.

Con una sencilla incorporación de puertas lógicas que tomen las señales de los indicadores de 120V y 220V , podras activar tus relés.

Saludos.

PD: El diodo anexo al indicador 24V es el 1N 4148.


----------



## pilkinsur0 (May 2, 2010)

Muy buen aporte tu circuito Electronec... muy interesante realmente. Aparte de armarlo para este proyecto me lo voy a armar para mi taller . Esos diodos EM5135 con faciles de conseguir??... porque nunca escuche de ellos.
Asi y todo sigo recibiendo sugerencias.
Y gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2010)

Mi hiciste trabajar la memoria .

Te dejo el esquema de un circuito pasivo que armé hace añares para lo mismo.

El criterio es que el transformador de 220 Vac conectado inicialmente a 110 Vac no sufre daños ni genera sobretensiones y el circuito corrige la alimentación sin riesgos mediante relé.

Está formado por un puente rectificador de 4 díodos convencionales (aunque podría ser uno solo, probá si logra accionar el relecito) que alimenta otro puente formado por dos díodos zener, dos resistencias limitadoras y la bobina del relé conectada ahí.

Si la tensión de línea es 220Vac entonces caen 110 V sobre cada díodo zener y los otros 110 V sobre las resistencias , el puente queda equilibrado y entonces la tensión sobre la bobina es cero (en la práctica unos pocos volts que no llegan a accionar el relé).

Si la tensión es de 110 V entonces los zener no conducen y habrá una diferencia de potencial , circulando la corriente por R2 , br y R1. - accionando el relé !

En aquella época lo hice con los zeners y resistencias de 5 Watts ya que el relé era medio monstruoso , vi que hay relés miniatura con consumos ínfimos (0,18 Watt) así que podría funcionar con los de 1 Watt y tal vez hasta con 1/2 Watt. Otro tema que no me acuerdo es que tomé el valor de los zeners como eficaz y hay picos de 155 o 310 Vp , fijate que si no balanceara en cero con los 220 Vac se corregiría con el valor de los zeners (que hay hasta de 200 volts creo)

Funcionaba magnificamente !

Ahora se me ocurre trabajar con alterna *directament*e y reemplazar cada zener por 3 o 4 diacs en serie .

Espero te sirva .


----------



## hector valladolid rojas (Nov 18, 2011)

muy buen aporte pero simule el trabajo del Ing. Electronec y no funciona ademas el ddiodo EM5135  t¿tiene equivalente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2011)

hector valladolid rojas dijo:


> muy buen aporte pero simule el trabajo del Ing. Electronec y no funciona ademas el ddiodo EM5135 t¿tiene equivalente?


 

1N4007 te sirve 

Cambiá de simulador


----------



## hector valladolid rojas (Nov 20, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 1N4007 te sirve
> 
> Cambiá de simulador



El simulador esta bien es el multisim 10. Voy a probar y haber que pasa. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2011)

hector valladolid rojas dijo:


> El simulador esta bien es el multisim 10.


 
Entonces hay que cambiar de operador


----------



## hector valladolid rojas (Nov 23, 2011)

Ya lo atemos veces y no licuare no jala. ¿Será posible le des una revisada a donde me equivoque? Puedo mandarlo por correo.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces hay que cambiar de operador :
> 
> Chale! Pues no jala


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2011)

Aqui no hacemos las cosas por correo , lo mejor es que quede en el Foro , así otros pueden aprovecharlo , poné tu simulación a ver si alguien tiene ganas de mirarla , yo no uso simuladores.

Saludos !


----------



## hector valladolid rojas (Nov 23, 2011)

Me parece correcto lo que dices. Lo pondré haber que se puede hacer. Gracias


----------



## hector valladolid rojas (Nov 25, 2011)

Bien siguiendo el consejo de "Don Ese", espero que alguien pueda ayudarme y revisar mi simulación les agradeceria. No lo he armado fisicamente porque no quiero quemar lo que voy a conectar a ese cto. Ya simule el circuito pero no veo que detecte mediante el led correcto el voltaje suministrado. Agradecere cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Marcospaul (Abr 26, 2013)

Amigos tengo una duda, lo que pasa es que tengo que diseñar una fuente de alimentacion para un motor paso a paso la cual ya tengo diseñada con puente de diodos y LM's, el problema, esta en la tension de entrada, necesito que la entrada sea de una tension que va de 110 hasta 240, dado que las pruebas se van a realizar en diferentes laboratorios, y bajo diferentes condiciones de alimentación, .....¿tengo que utilizar un transformador especial?, ¿tengo que utilizar dos transformadores, y un circuito especial que me determine la magnitud de la tension de entrada?¿existe algun dispositivo que me regule automaticamente la tension de entrada antes de pasarla por el transformador?............................la salida del transformador tiene que ser de por lo menos 25 v y una corriente de ± 1.5 amp.


----------



## opamp (Abr 26, 2013)

Marcospaul, son dos voltajes 110Vac y 240Vac( se solucionaria con un conmutador) o creo entender que la entrada varía desde 110Vac,111Vac,.........,239Vac,240Vac.


----------



## Marcospaul (Abr 26, 2013)

No la entrada es AC de 110 o de 240, pero el detalle es que si utilizo un conmutador necesariamente ¿no tendria que utilizar dos transformadores?, es que la idea es utilizar uno solo


----------



## opamp (Abr 26, 2013)

El secundarío es único a 25Vac como quieres, Lo que varía es el primario debe tener entrada a 240Vac y una derivación en el mismo primario para conectarlo a 110Vac.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 26, 2013)

Si el transformador lo mandas ha hacer, le indicas al técnico : para 220 y 110 de entrada y la salida que quieras y la potencia que quieras. No creo que estes dispuesto a hacértelo vos mismo. Perdoná el voceo, pero aquí, en Argentina hablamos así.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 26, 2013)

Amigo, utilizar una transformador que permita conmutar la tension de trabajo, se presta a cometer accidentes. Por lo tanto descarta esa idea. 
Utiliza una fuente conmutada de rango extendido, y puedes olvidarte de la alimentacion de RED.


----------



## fen2006 (Abr 26, 2013)

se que los equipos nuevo como tv y laptop tienen fuentes con entrada automatica de 80 a 240 y salida fija.


----------



## opamp (Abr 26, 2013)

Tengo un cargador de baterías de potencia con "BOOSTER" que trabaja a 110Vac, 220Vac y 380Vac y hasta ahora no he tenido reclamos, ¡¡ojo!! , no se olviden del par fusible-varistor.


----------



## temerlan (Ago 11, 2014)

Buenas.

Disculpen pero necesito una pequeña ayuda, debo hacer una fuente dual variable hasta ahí nada del otro mundo, pero esta debe poder funcionar a 110/220 AC de forma automática, es decir, tengo un trafo, con dos devanados primarios uno para 110 y otro para 220 entonces debo construir un circuito que determine el voltaje de alimentación y seleccione el camino por donde debe fluir la tensión, ya revise el foro pero no he podido encontrarlo. 

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola, bueno te acerco una idea, básicamente es necesario un sistema comparador, para que detecte el umbral de tensión, y pueda conmutar un relé o contactor según sea el consumo. Aunque atención, dicho sistema debe diseñarse de tal manera, para que reaccione instantáneamente cuando se produce un cambio de 110V. a 220V.


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 11, 2014)

Bienvenido al Foro Paisano
Otra idea, utiliza un pequeño transformador adicional que trabaje a 220V y tenga una salida de un voltaje fácilmente regulable aún cuando este trabaje a 110V (es mejor trabajar los comparadores con bajo voltaje para efectos prácticos) y usas la salida de voltaje del mismo para fabricar el comparador de voltaje que dependiendo de tu diseño maneje un contactor o relé que envíe la corriente al devanado respectivo.
suerte y comunica los avances



algo como asi (nota, no es el circuito real pero te da una pequeña idea de un ligero comparador)
Ver el archivo adjunto 115563​el suiche simula un voltaje no regulado en la entrada  el caso de cambiar la entrada del transformador auxiliar entre 110v y 220v.

el resto de los circuitos son muy simples, para darte una idea simplemente, recuerda que el transistor necesita una resistencia en el colector y o emisor, que la bobina del relé un diodo, etc.
lo podemos ir complementando, solo para efectos académicos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2014)

*STR83145* , es el que viene en las fuentes de TV para eso


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 12, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *STR83145* , es el que viene en las fuentes de TV para eso


Pero, no estamos doblando tensión, solo un circuito didáctico para sensar de una manera mas o menos aceptable una diferencia de tension 110/220, con electrónica de combate(gatos patas arriba) para alimentar un transformador de dos devanados de una manera mas didáctica que segura(tipo tarea) algo mas o menos así:
​ son solo ideas para una persona que empieza en esto(perdón por la falta de detalles y cálculos tipo tarea)
suerte


----------



## temerlan (Ago 12, 2014)

Gracias Por responder tan pronto, y por la bienvenida.

Acudiendo a las sugerencias se me ocurre diseñar este circuito, debo conseguir un trafo de 220 para impreso de esos pequeños, y construir una pequeña fuente, para tener un voltaje de referencia, a partir de eso con un divisor de tensión alimento un transistor, que me conmuta el devanado del transformador según sea el voltaje de entrada, básicamente si alimento un trafo de entrada 220 AC con 110 solo obtendré la mitad del voltaje de salida esperado en el segundo devanado y en el arreglo de resistencias ese voltaje no es suficiente para saturar en transistor, funciona, pero.., me parece poco fiable la calibración, por el hecho que nunca se obtiene 110 o 220 exactos de la red, ademas el Pspice de proteus es muy "Ideal".





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, utilizar una transformador que permita conmutar la tension de trabajo, se presta a cometer accidentes. Por lo tanto descarta esa idea.
> Utiliza una fuente conmutada de rango extendido, y puedes olvidarte de la alimentacion de RED.




Esa idea idea suena bastante bien, no cuentas con un circuito guia, he buscado pero las fuentes conmutadas que he visto, tienen un voltaje de alimentación definido.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

Fijate *bien* el diagrama del datasheet , eliminá el puente rectificador y los capacitores del doblador C912 y C913.

Si la tensión es de 110Vac entonces *SI* te conecta la línea , pata 2 con 3 , sinó no !

Eso te serviría a vos para que no te los conecten a 220 y te los fusilen


----------

